# Problema Harddisk[RISOLTO]

## Karhot87

Ciao, ecco il mio problema. Ho acquistato un nuovo hard disk'l'ho installato come slave,  lo formattato da win con NTFS, ma su gentoo non riesco a montarlo, questa  è la mia linea in fstab:

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/Maxtor1     ntfs-3g         noatime,users         0 0

il supporto per l'NTFS ce l'ho perche riesco a leggere e scrivere in un hard disk esterno, come posso fare?Last edited by Karhot87 on Tue Jul 10, 2007 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> non riesco a montarlo

 

prova a montarlo a mano e riporta l'errore che ti da.

----------

## Karhot87

fusermount: mountpoint is not empty

fusermount: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option

FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory

Unmounting /dev/hdb1 (Maxtor(250))

----------

## Scen

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> fusermount: mountpoint is not empty
> 
> fusermount: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
> 
> FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory
> ...

 

A quanto pare la directory /mnt/Maxtor1 NON è vuota. Controlla questa cosa, casomai utilizza un altro mountpoint.

----------

## Karhot87

Ecco l'ho svuotata:

fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory

Unmounting /dev/hdb1 (Maxtor(250))

----------

## Karhot87

Ho provato a togliere le partizioni esistenti con fdisk :

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 30515.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       30515   245111706    7  HPFS/NTFS

e quando provo a montarlo:

NTFS signature is missing.

Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument

Failed to mount '/dev/hdb1': Invalid argument

The device '/dev/hdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.

Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?

----------

## Scen

Ricordati che, oltre a creare la partizione, devi anche formattarla!  :Razz: 

Altrimenti è normale che il comando di mount fallisca!

----------

## Karhot87

Dopo formattato :

fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory

Unmounting /dev/hdb1 ()

----------

## .:deadhead:.

domanda, usando i drivers inclusi nel kernel per la sola lettura, riesci a montarlo e vederlo? 

Se la risposta è SI' , cambia il titolo al 3d (modificando il primo messaggio) in qualcosa di un po' di specifico come "problemi con ntfs-3g".

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Karhot87

no, non riesco a montarlo in nessun modo

----------

## Scen

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> no, non riesco a montarlo in nessun modo

 

Eddai, non puoi darci le informazioni con il contagocce... come puoi pretendere sennò che riusciamo ad aiutarti?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

Fai varie prove, POSTA gli errori che ricevi dando più informazioni possibili (e se non sai che informazioni dare, chiedi  :Smile:  )

Comunque: SICURO di non riuscire a montare nemmeno con i driver NTFS del kernel questa malefica partizione? Che errore ricevi? Come hai creato la partizione? Se provi ad avviare il computer con un LiveCD Linux (es. Knoppix) riesci ad accedere a questo disco senza problemi?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh magari nn ha compilato tali drivers nel kernel contando di usare sempre ntfs-3g.

Cmq la via del livecd potrebbe esser vincente: così facendo sai che è ok e correggi i tuoi problemi di config sotto gentoo.

----------

## Karhot87

Nn sono ancora riuscito a risolvere il problema con questo maledetto hard disk. Ho fatto una prova installando fedora core, e mi è bastato inserire una riga in fstab e l'hard disk funzionava senza problemi.

Io adesso in fstab ho la seguente riga:

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/Maxtor     ntfs            noatime         0 0

quando vado a montarlo con 

mount /mnt/Maxtor 

mi dice

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/Maxtor busy

se lo provo a smontare

mi dice invece che nn è montato.

L' hard-disk lo uso in condivisione con win, ma nn dovrebbe dare problemi, giusto? Avevo pure pensato che magari gentoo lo montasse in automatico all'avvio, pero se lancio "mount" nella lista dei mount non compare il mio hard-disk

Come posso fare?

----------

## skypjack

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Dopo formattato :
> 
> fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
> 
> FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Prova a postare cosa ti da mount lanciato senza argomenti, subito dopo il boot...

E poi, quel "No such file or directory" forse dovrebbe essere analizzato meglio. Ho detto una cavolata??

----------

## Karhot87

il mount sensa argomenti mi da:

/dev/hda4 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/hda1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

e nn c'e il famoso hard disk, perche lui sta in /dev/hdb1

----------

## mambro

e se provi a fare

```

mkdir /mnt/prova

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/prova

```

?

secondo me c'è qualche problema nella directory /mnt/Maxtor.. prova in quel modo che sei sicuro che la direcotry prova è vuota e inutilizzata

il supporto a ntfs c'è visto che hda1 vedo che è montato..

----------

## Karhot87

MI dice:

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/prova/ busy

Una domanda, ma se lo dovesse montare in automatico, dovrebbe comparire nella lista dei mount, giusto?

----------

## skypjack

Non ha senso!

Prova a montarlo su /mnt e tagliamo la testa al toro, se funziona ripartiamo da zero...

Non conta se nella directory in cui lo monti c'è qualcosa (in termini di file o sotto cartelle) ma solo se rappresenta già un mount point!

E' assurdo che mount non ti dia punti di aggancio e poi risultino invece tutti occupati...

----------

## Karhot87

ragazzi nn so piu cosa fare, davvero. Ho provato a montarlo in mnt, 

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/

la risposta è stata:

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/ busy

devo specificare il file system?

Ho provato pure a commentare la linea relativa in /etc/fstab, e dopo riavviato nn è cambiato nulla, inoltre nn compare nella lista dei mounts, ho provato a cambiare punto di mount da /mnt a /media/prova, la risposta è la stessa:

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/prova/ busy.

N è un problerma di supporto per l'ntfs xke ho un haed disk esterno usb nel quale riesco benissimo sia a leggere che scrivere, inoltre "nn so ne perchè, ne come sia possibile"  riesco pure a leggere la partizione in cui è installato win, cioè 

/dev/hda1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

ovviamente io nn ho nessuna riga relativa a tale partizione nel /etc/fstab, credo che gentoo la monti in automatico, o no?

Nn dovrebbe montare pure l'altro hard disk? Se è cosi nn dovrebbe comparire nella lista dei mounts?

----------

## HoX

Se sull'altra partizione NTFS non hai problemi direi che il problema non è nella lettura-scrittura degli NTFS.... l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che possa esserci qualche problema con l'hd... prova a ripartizionarlo con partizioni FAT e/o Ext e/o quant'altro e a montarle e vedi se con quelle va... se non va neppure con quelle almeno sappiamo che il problema non è NTFS-Only

----------

## Karhot87

Allora, non ci capisco piu niente. Ho ripartizionato il famoso hard disk, creando pure una partizione fat32, ma quando ho provato a montarla l'errore è stato il solito, ormai non lo ripeto più!! Allora mi sono scaricato una distribuzione live e magicamente appena ho provato a montare il mio hard disk, sensa nessun problema l'ho montato, con questo comando:

ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows

Allora mi sono detto, forse devo usare questo comando anche su gentoo, ma indovinate?? Niente, solita risposta, non funge!!! Xke? ci dev'essere un modo per utilizzare questo hard disk con gentoo!!

Ho notato che appare la scritta 

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/prova/ busy. 

anche durante l'avvio di gentoo, quando carica i moduli e tuto il resto

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Allora, non ci capisco piu niente. Ho ripartizionato il famoso hard disk, creando pure una partizione fat32, ma quando ho provato a montarla l'errore è stato il solito

 

da ciò si deduce che il problema sia sull'hd e non sulla partizione ntfs...

che hard-disk è? Dimensioni-marca-modello

----------

## Karhot87

L'hard disk è un Maxtor da 250 Gb il modello credo sia 7Y250P0, ma che problema dovrebbe avere l'ahrd disk? Se con altre distribuzioni va, il problema dove è? Mistero.... vi prego aiutatemi.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> L'hard disk è un Maxtor da 250 Gb il modello credo sia 7Y250P0, ma che problema dovrebbe avere l'ahrd disk? Se con altre distribuzioni va, il problema dove è? Mistero.... vi prego aiutatemi.  

 

Non lo so... cmq (parlo per esperienza) ciò che va con una distro non è detto che vada pure con l'altra... 

diciamo cmq che adesso abbiamo escluso il problema ntfs e sappiamo che dobbiamo cercare altrove.

prova a montare con mount -v /dev/hdb /cartella/ultra/vuota e posta l'output

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

domanda banale... sei sicuro che hdb sia l'hard disk giusto? puoi postare il risultato di fdisk -l ?

----------

## Karhot87

Allora ecco qua, il risultato di fdisk -l è il seguente:

Disk /dev/hda: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7476 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        3570    28675993+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2   *        3571        3575       40162+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            3576        3638      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda4            3639        7476    30828735   83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdb: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *        2551       30515   224628831    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdb2               2        2550    20474842+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb5               2        2550    20474811    b  W95 FAT32

Partition table entries are not in disk order

appena l'ho visto ho notato che la partizione che voglio montare è bootable, ed ho pensato che fosse quello il problema, ma non era cosi.

Invece se lancio  mount -v /dev/hdb /cartella/ultra/vuota :

#mount -v /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Maxtor/

mount: you didn't specify a filesystem type for /dev/hdb1

       I will try type ntfs

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/Maxtor/ busy

----------

## HoX

Prova a radere al suolo la tabella partizioni e ripartire da capo... per farlo magari usa testdisk...[/code]

----------

## crisandbea

hai provato a  fare 

```
mount -v -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /dove_lo_vuoi_montare/ 
```

  ???

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Il risultato di mount -v -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /dove_lo_vuoi_montare/ è lo stesso, ovviamente se rado al suolo la tabella partizioni con testdisk perdo tutti i dati vero?

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> ovviamente se rado al suolo la tabella partizioni con testdisk perdo tutti i dati vero?

 

ehm... si... quindi ti conviene fare un bel backup.... ti dico di fare quello solo perchè non mi viene in mente altro... al max prova ad attendere altri luminari, ma io farei così

----------

## Scen

Sì, fatti un backup x sicurezza degli eventuali dati importanti memorizzati su questo problematico disco fisso.

Dopo aver rasato al suolo la tabella delle partizioni, parti con un test semplice: crea una partizione e formattala come ext3. Riesci a montarla, leggerci e scriversi, smontarla, rimontarla, ed accedere senza problemi al contenuto? (tanto per fugare eventuali dubbi)

----------

## Manwhe

Allora mi sono scaricato una distribuzione live e magicamente appena ho provato a montare il mio hard disk

Se con una distro Live si riesce a fare il mount , personalmente non vedo la necessita' di picchiare la testa su problema di disco o fs e tanto meno di far radere al suolo l'intero disco  :Smile: 

Restarta con la live e controlla bene fstab , leggi bene dmesg per vedere se c'e' qualche info in piu' riguardante hd e controller a livello kernel.

e posta i risultati 

spero di essere stato utile  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Essendo che le informazioni date non sono molto di aiuto, essendo che non sappiamo che kernel sta usando, che architettura, come ha compilato il kernel, come ha configurato il suo fstab, che sta provando ad utilizzare ntfs-3g che si appoggia a FUSE (per cui introduce delle variabili in più), non è facile capire dove sta il problema  :Confused: 

Partendo con dei test "base" forse è più facile dargli una mano, comunque quello che hai fatto notare è importante (ovvero probabilmente è un problema di conf. di Gentoo, visto che su altre distro il mount non fa una piega  :Razz:  )

----------

## Manwhe

Ho trovato questo sul sito ufficile ntf-3g  :Smile: 

If there was no error during installation then the NTFS volume can be mounted in read-write mode for everybody as follows. Unmount the volume if it had already been mounted, replace /dev/hda1 and /mnt/windows, if needed.

mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows

You may also need to set the 'locale' option to make all file names with national characters visible. Replace the below hu_HU.utf8 with the appropriate setting.

mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -o locale=hu_HU.utf8

Please see the ntfs-3g manual page for more options and examples. You can also make NTFS to be mounted during boot by adding the following line to the end of the /etc/fstab file:

/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0

Hai provato?  :Smile: 

Erano solo critiche costruttive  :Smile: 

Spero sempre di essere utile  :Smile: 

----------

## HoX

Provare anche a montare con 

```
ntfs-3g -f /dev/hda1 /mnt/cartella
```

----------

## Karhot87

Ho provato tutti i comandi sugeriti da Manwhe ma niente, gli errori si alternano tra :

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy

o

fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory

Unmounting /dev/hdb1 (Maxtor(250))

Il kernel è stato compilato manualmente, nn ho usato genker.., il kernel è il 2.6, fstab  è questo: 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext2            default,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda4               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/NTFS       ntfs            noatime,users           0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc             nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/windows     ntfs           default         0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

g

ho provato a lanciare: dmesg | grep hdb, ma da gentoo nn appare niente, invece dalla dist live che avevo provato apparivano alcune info, vi posto pure quelle, se vi serve qualcos'altro chiedete

----------

## Manwhe

kernel 2.6.?? (versione completa)

ntfs-3g anche di questa sarebbe utile la versione e posta il dmesg della live  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

se dalla live lancio un dmesg |grep hdb esce fuori questo:

ide0: BM-DMA at 0xec00-0xec07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hdb: Maxtor 7Y250P0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

 ho notato che nella sequenza di avvio, appare ovviamente l'errore relativo al famoso hard disk

/dev/hdb1 already mount or device is busy

ma appare anche lo stesso errore relativo però all'hard disk esterno usb, ovviamente solo se esso è acceso e se provo a montarlo l'unico modo e spegnerlo e riaccenderlo e allora funziona, altrimenti da lo stesso errore dell'altro hard disk.

Centra niente?

----------

## Scen

Non è che per caso stai utilizzando SIA il supporto a NTFS del kernel (quello OK x lettura, ma non consigliato per la scrittura) SIA ntfs-3g?

Se sì, disabilita il primo, ricompila il kernel, e ricompila ntfs-3g.

----------

## Manwhe

Prova ad inserire questa riga in /etc/fstab  :Smile: 

/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0

Ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Ho ricompilato il kernel togliendo il supporto per ntfs, nn so se ho fatto bene, adesso ho queste voci tutte impostate  a no

 Linux Kernel v2.6.20-gentoo-r8 Configuration

 ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────── Search Results ────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │ Symbol: NTFS_DEBUG [=n]                                                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: NTFS debugging support                                                                                        │  

  │   Defined at fs/Kconfig:838                                                                                           │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK && NTFS_FS                                                                                        │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                           │  

  │     -> File systems                                                                                                   │  

  │       -> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems                                                                                       │  

  │         -> NTFS file system support (NTFS_FS [=n])                                                                    │  

  │                                                                                                                       │  

  │                                                                                                                       │  

  │ Symbol: NTFS_FS [=n]                                                                                                  │  

  │ Prompt: NTFS file system support                                                                                      │  

  │   Defined at fs/Kconfig:810                                                                                           │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK                                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                           │  

  │     -> File systems                                                                                                   │  

  │       -> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems                                                                                       │  

  │   Selects: NLS                                                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                                                       │  

  │                                                                                                                       │  

  │ Symbol: NTFS_RW [=n]                                                                                                  │  

  │ Prompt: NTFS write support                                                                                            │  

  │   Defined at fs/Kconfig:860                                                                                           │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK && NTFS_FS                                                                                        │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                           │  

  │     -> File systems                                                                                                   │  

  │       -> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems                                                                                       │  

  │         -> NTFS file system support (NTFS_FS [=n])                                                                    │  

  │                                                       

ho poi ricompilato ntfs3g ed ho provato anche ad inserire quella riga in etc/fstab, ma nulla, quando provo a montare mi dice 

localhost linux # mount /mnt/windows/

fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory

Unmounting /dev/hdb1 (Maxtor(250))

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fstab  è questo: 
> 
> [....]
> ...

 

con questa impostazione non usi ntfs-3g, ma ntfs del kernel.

Non mi hai detto cosa succede se usi l'opzione -fv (la "v" l'ho aggiunta ora) quando provi a montare.

Il disco live di gentoo riesce a montare la partizione?

Cmq se insisto che se il problema non si riferisce solo alla partizione ntfs, ma anche alla FAT vuol dire che il problema non è in ntfs-3g e fuse, ma in qualcos'altro.

Dopo che provi a montare un ext o una fat da quel disco, dmesg non ti segnala nessun errore?

----------

## Manwhe

Prova a seguire la doc di questo link

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g

Ciao

----------

## HoX

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> Prova a seguire la doc di questo link
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g

 

Rifaccio notare che il problema vale anche per la fat... dovremmo cercare altrove il problema e non fissarci sull'ntfs

----------

## Karhot87

Allora se lancio 

localhost ~ # ntfs-3g -fv /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Max

ntfs-3g 1.0 - Third Generation NTFS Driver

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Yura Pakhuchiy

Copyright (C) 2006-2007 Szabolcs Szakacsits

Usage:    ntfs-3g device mount_point [-o options]

Options:  ro, force, locale, uid, gid, umask, fmask, dmask, 

          show_sys_files, no_def_opts, streams_interface.

          Please see the details in the manual.

Ntfs-3g news, support and information:  http://www.ntfs-3g.org

si infatti ho cambiato fstab, e ho messo ntfs-3g, si con il disco live di gentoo la maonto manualmene sensa problemi

Una domanda, c'e modo o di fermare la schermata di avvio o perlomeno di vedere gli errori? Xke nn riesco a leggere l'errore che da all'inizio

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Allora se lancio 
> 
> localhost ~ # ntfs-3g -fv /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Max
> 
> 

 

azz... scusa... colpa mia... usa

ntfs-3g -o force /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Max

e poi dimmi

PS:ti avviso che io non uso ntfs-3g perchè ho un notebook con sopra solo gentoo e quindi non uso partizioni ntfs

----------

## Karhot87

# ntfs-3g -o force /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Max 

fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory

Unmounting /dev/hdb1 (Maxtor(250))

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> # ntfs-3g -o force /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Max 
> 
> fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
> 
> FUSE mount point creation error: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Che m***a!!! E dmesg nn dice nulla di nuovo?

----------

## Karhot87

# dmesg |grep hd 

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

 Ripeto,  c'e modo o di fermare la schermata di avvio o perlomeno di vedere gli errori? Xke nn riesco a leggere l'errore che da all'inizio?

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> # dmesg |grep hd 
> 
> Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k
> 
>  Ripeto,  c'e modo o di fermare la schermata di avvio o perlomeno di vedere gli errori? Xke nn riesco a leggere l'errore che da all'inizio?

 

onestamente non lo so... sapevo (forse erroneamente) che dmesg dice tutto ciò che dice all'inizio... quindi forse con un dmesg | less riesci

----------

## Manwhe

Scusate, forse non ho ben capito io, ma hdb2 lo riesci a montare ?????

Ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Non ho una partizione hdb2, l'ho tolta, era solo per vedere se riuscivo a montare un'altra partizione sullo stesso hard disk, ma non ci sono riuscito, quindi 'l'ho tolta.

----------

## Manwhe

Ma df -l cosa ti restituisce?

Ciao

----------

## Karhot87

~ # df -l

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda4             30344328  13936248  14866644  49% /

udev                    256580      2796    253784   2% /dev

shm                     256580         0    256580   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1             28675992   8148596  20527396  29% /media/disk

neanche lo vede hdb

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> ~ # df -l
> 
> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/hda4             30344328  13936248  14866644  49% /
> ...

 

Mi pare normale che non lo veda...

cito da man df

 *Quote:*   

> NOME
> 
>        df - visualizza l'ammontare di spazio libero su disco
> 
> DESCRIZIONE
> ...

 

Quindi se non può montarlo non può sicuramente essere visto da df

----------

## Karhot87

Bhe deduco che nn posso utilizzare questo hard disk con gentoo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Bhe deduco che nn posso utilizzare questo hard disk con gentoo 

 

Hai provato a backuppare e resettare la tabella partizioni partendo da una ext?

----------

## Karhot87

Avevo provato ad aggiungere una fat, ma non funzionava poii lo riformattato in ntfs da win

----------

## Manwhe

Non vorrei insistere, ma se da una live lo monta senza problemi non e' un problema di FS

----------

## HoX

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> Non vorrei insistere, ma se da una live lo monta senza problemi non e' un problema di FS

 

Ok... ma allora ho reinstalla tutto ex-novo o bisogna trovare il problema... prova ad aggiornare il kernel all'ultima versione

----------

## Karhot87

Domanda un po stupida, come aggiorno il kernel?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Domanda un po stupida, come aggiorno il kernel?  

 

dovresti dare un

```
emerge -uav gentoo-sources
```

ma ho visto che il tuo kernel è già l'ultimo stabile disponibile nel portage (tutti gli altri sono mascherati).

Sul disco live quale versione del kernel c'è?

----------

## Karhot87

NN so, non me ne intendo molto, ma oltre che andare con la live questo hard disk nn dava nessun problema neanche con fedora, io non so piu che pesci prendere, amche in un installazione precedente di gentoo non andava, non so forse sbaglio a configurare qualcosa, ma cosa???

----------

## Karhot87

Adesso provo a formattare questo benedetto hard disk, uso fdisk, giusto? Creo una nuova partizione, scelgo il fs ext3 e poi l lo applico con mke2fs -j, o devo fare in altro modo?

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Adesso provo a formattare questo benedetto hard disk, uso fdisk, giusto? Creo una nuova partizione, scelgo il fs ext3 e poi l lo applico con mke2fs -j, o devo fare in altro modo?

 

no no... giusto così.... ricordati solo che:

1. PRIMA devi fare il backup dei dati;

2. DOPO devi dirci cos'è successo

----------

## Karhot87

Per i dati li ho messi su dvd, io ho fatto con fdisk, e il ris è questo:

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       30515   245111706   83  Linux

ma se lancio 

 ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1 

mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)

/dev/hdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!

----------

## HoX

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Per i dati li ho messi su dvd, io ho fatto con fdisk, e il ris è questo:
> 
> Command (m for help): p
> 
> Disk /dev/hdb: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes
> ...

 

domanda banale... tutto ciò lo fai come root?

----------

## HoX

mentre penso a qualche soluzione, ho anche trovato questi:

http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO.html in italiano, ma non aggiornato

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO.html in inglese, ma aggiornato

----------

## HoX

idea (tentativo) disperata(/o)...

prova a fare fdisk /dev/hdb dalla live di gentoo e crei la partizione ext2/3 con mke2fs (sempre dalla live)... poi riprovi a fare il boot in gentoo su hd e vediamo che succede.

----------

## Karhot87

Ovviamente lancio tutto da root, ho provato a formattare dalla live, e cisono riuscito perlomeno ad applicare il fs, e sulla live funge tutto, ma su gentoo? Indovinate?? quando lo monto 

 ~ # mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows/

mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/windows/ busy

----------

## HoX

Non so più cosa inventarmi... che tu sappia c'è modo di scoprire cosa è compilato nel kernel sul live-cd? se si puoi provare a vedere cosa ti manca

----------

## Karhot87

Secondo me non è che mi manca qualcosa, ma c'e qualche servizio o qualche processo che all'inizio usa l'hard disk o qualcosa del genere, di modo che quando provo a montarlo il disco risulta in uso, nn ho altre idee...per quanto riguarda il kernel della distribuzione live, adeso vedo...

Questo è il sito da dove ho scaricato la live

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

----------

## Manwhe

ciao

prova a variare /etc/fstb

/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs default 0 0

con

/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs noauto 0 0

oviamente al posto di ntfs metti fs giusto

probabilmente non risolve il problema, ma almeno tentare non nuoce  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Ho aggiunto :

```
/dev/hdb1               /mnt/windows    ext3            noauto                  0 0
```

in etc/fstab ma nn funge   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manwhe

che @@  :Smile: 

sempre busy immagino

cmq secondo la mia umile opinione e' qualcosa a livello kernel, nel syslog e nel dmesg non dice nulla che possa aiutare a fare ricerche? visto che non si riesce a simulare la tua situazione  :Smile: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Il disco funziona con la live significa che non ha nessun problema a livello hardware.

Passiamo alle domande sul software:

- Se dice che il disco è già montato, non può essere che vi sia un software automounter che rompe le @@?

----------

## Karhot87

Secondo me infati è cosi, ma quale potrebbe essere??

----------

## Manwhe

Autofs, hald, dbus etc etc , anche se servono solitamante per periferiche esterne , altri non ne conosco  :Smile:  , cmq rimango dell'idea che nel syslog qualche info in piu' si puo' trovare , non tanto sull'HW ma sul SW  :Smile: 

----------

## Karhot87

Come faccio a postarvi eventualmente queste info Manwhe? Cioe come vedo syslog?

----------

## Manwhe

Prima di postarle guarda i file

var/log/syslog e /var/log/daemon.log

e vedi se riesci a leggere qualcosa che possa aiutarti/ci  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> Prima di postarle guarda i file
> 
> var/log/syslog e /var/log/daemon.log
> 
> e vedi se riesci a leggere qualcosa che possa aiutarti/ci 
> ...

 

io in quelle directory non questi file, devo cercarli altrove??

Scusate l'ignoranza.....

----------

## bfx81

mi "ispira" questo problema  :Wink: 

dunque leggendo uno po' tutto (forse di fretta... quindi se dico cavolate o ripeto cose già dette siete liberi di insultarmi )

si potrebbe verificare chi diavolo usa il mount point o direttamente il device con il caro vecchio comando fuser (quanti problemi e riavvii mi ha risparmiato....)

```

fuser -mv /mnt/Maxtor

```

----------

## Karhot87

questo è il fuser -mv /mnt/windows

```
                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/mnt/windows/:       root          1 .rce. init

                     root          2 .rc.. migration/0

                     root          3 .rc.. ksoftirqd/0

                     root          4 .rc.. watchdog/0

                     root          5 .rc.. events/0

                     root          6 .rc.. khelper

                     root          7 .rc.. kthread

                     root         95 .rc.. kblockd/0

                     root         96 .rc.. kacpid

                     root        158 .rc.. ata/0

                     root        159 .rc.. ata_aux

                     root        160 .rc.. ksuspend_usbd

                     root        163 .rc.. khubd

                     root        165 .rc.. kseriod

                     root        175 .rc.. khpsbpkt

                     root        194 .rc.. pdflush

                     root        195 .rc.. pdflush

                     root        196 .rc.. kswapd0

                     root        197 .rc.. aio/0

                     root        198 .rc.. jfsIO

                     root        199 .rc.. jfsCommit

                     root        200 .rc.. jfsSync

                     root        201 .rc.. xfslogd/0

                     root        202 .rc.. xfsdatad/0

                     root        846 .rc.. scsi_eh_0

                     root        847 .rc.. scsi_eh_1

                     root        927 .rc.. kpsmoused

                     root        940 .rc.. kjournald

                     root       1035 .rce. udevd

                     root       4444 Frce. syslog-ng

                     messagebus   4503 frce. dbus-daemon

                     haldaemon   4561 .rce. hald

                     root       4562 .rce. hald-runner

                     haldaemon   4568 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4569 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4570 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4573 .rce. hald-addon-acpi

                     root       4587 .rce. hald-addon-stor

                     root       4589 .rce. hald-addon-stor

                     root       5114 Frce. cron

                     root       5182 fr.e. login

                     root       5183 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5184 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5185 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5188 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5189 .r.e. agetty

                     bianchi    5200 .rce. bash

                     bianchi    5217 frce. startx

                     bianchi    5233 .rce. xinit

                     root       5234 Frce. X

                     bianchi    5238 .rce. gnome-session

                     bianchi    5240 Frce. gconfd-2

                     bianchi    5243 .rce. gnome-keyring-d

                     bianchi    5246 .rce. metacity

                     bianchi    5252 .rce. gnome-panel

                     bianchi    5254 .rce. nautilus

                     bianchi    5256 .rce. bonobo-activati

                     bianchi    5260 Frce. beagled

                     bianchi    5263 frce. beagle-search

                     bianchi    5270 .rce. gnome-volume-ma

                     bianchi    5306 .rce. wnck-applet

                     bianchi    5311 .rce. mapping-daemon

                     bianchi    5316 .rce. gam_server

                     bianchi    5334 .rce. notification-ar

                     bianchi    5336 .rce. clock-applet

                     bianchi    5341 .rce. gnome-terminal

                     bianchi    5343 Frce. gnome-pty-helpe

                     bianchi    5344 .rce. bash

                     bianchi    5350 frce. mozilla-launche

                     bianchi    5359 Frce. firefox-bin

                     root       5375 .rce. su

                     root       5379 .rce. bash

                     bianchi    5402 Frce. beagled-helper
```

ovviamente mnt/windows è il punto di montaggio di /dev/sdb1 (non è piu hdb1 xke ho ricompilato il kernel con nuove librerie sata)

----------

## Manwhe

E' come ti ho scritto sopra hald e dbus  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Quindi devo rimuoverli dall'avvio?

----------

## bfx81

direi di più.... un output così a me lo da con il mount point di root /

sembra che li ci sia montato addirittura tutto il sistema... non è questione di hal o dbus

basta guardare la prima riga..... init

so che probabilmente hai fatto tanti cambiamenti e prove per trovare la soluzione, ma per ora ti consiglierei di postare un po' di informazioni senza cambiare nulla, per dare uno snapshot della situazione attuale, anche perchè ho l'impressione che alcune cose non "cozzino" molto con le altre proprio per cambi di configurazione.

E' importante testare e restituire gli output sempre dallo stesso ambiente (possibilmente dopo un bel riavvio  :Wink: )

Ti chiederei gentilmente di postare il tuo

```

cat /etc/fstab > fstab.txt

mount > mount.txt

dmesg > dmesg.txt

fuser -mv / > root.txt

fuser -mv /mnt/windows > root.txt

```

Per il dmesg... ancora meglio è se mandi l'output completo una volta sola dopo aver riavviato il computer e senza aver mai attaccato l'hdd.

Poi attacca l'hdd e manda le ultime 10 righe (piccolo tip a seguire)

```
dmesg | tail -n 10 > dmesg2.txt
```

----------

## Karhot87

Allora, nn so se c'e un modo di allegare dei file hai post, cmq io li posto per intero semmai poi li tolgo, perche sono davvero lunghi!!!! Cmq

```
# cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime,noauto 1 2

/dev/sda4               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/sda1              /mnt/NTFS       ntfs-3g         noatime,usery           0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc             nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/windows    ext3            noauto,user             0 0

#/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# mount

/dev/sda4 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/sr0 on /media/disk type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1002)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 # dmesg 

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@sysresccd) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #23 SMP Wed Jul 4 20:19:14 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000001fef0000 end: 000000001fff0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001fff0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000001fff3000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001fff3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 0000000020000000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fec01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f4af0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 131056) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   131056

  HighMem    131056 ->   131056

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   131056

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 991 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125969 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f63b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff6840

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:6 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Detected 1674.472 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 130033

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513384k/524224k available (3413k kernel code, 10320k reserved, 1474k data, 256k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 495 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfff0000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc05cd000 - 0xc060d000   ( 256 kB)

      .data : 0xc0455480 - 0xc05c5e78   (1474 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0455480   (3413 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3352.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=6704159)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 433 Objects with 44 Devices 122 Methods 21 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c066efd0

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3352.07 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf9b50, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 4 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..................................................

Initialized 21/21 Regions 5/5 Fields 17/17 Buffers 7/14 Packages (442 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 47 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0000000-e1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

JFS: nTxBlock = 4012, nTxLock = 32096

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0804000, 00:05:5d:44:ec:28, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

pata_via 0000:00:11.1: version 0.2.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xEC00 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xEC08 irq 15

scsi0 : pata_via

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 120103200 sectors: LBA 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : pata_via

ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/66

ata2.01: ATAPI, max MWDMA2

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2.01: configured for MWDMA2

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6Y060L0   YAR4 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 120103200 512-byte hdwr sectors (61493 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 120103200 512-byte hdwr sectors (61493 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-109  1.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            ATAPI    CD-R/RW 40X12    1.KB PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 18, io mem 0xe2011000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 662 not supported

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 # fuser -mv /

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/:                   root          1 .rce. init

                     root          2 .rc.. migration/0

                     root          3 .rc.. ksoftirqd/0

                     root          4 .rc.. watchdog/0

                     root          5 .rc.. events/0

                     root          6 .rc.. khelper

                     root          7 .rc.. kthread

                     root         95 .rc.. kblockd/0

                     root         96 .rc.. kacpid

                     root        158 .rc.. ata/0

                     root        159 .rc.. ata_aux

                     root        160 .rc.. ksuspend_usbd

                     root        163 .rc.. khubd

                     root        165 .rc.. kseriod

                     root        175 .rc.. khpsbpkt

                     root        194 .rc.. pdflush

                     root        195 .rc.. pdflush

                     root        196 .rc.. kswapd0

                     root        197 .rc.. aio/0

                     root        198 .rc.. jfsIO

                     root        199 .rc.. jfsCommit

                     root        200 .rc.. jfsSync

                     root        201 .rc.. xfslogd/0

                     root        202 .rc.. xfsdatad/0

                     root        846 .rc.. scsi_eh_0

                     root        847 .rc.. scsi_eh_1

                     root        916 .rc.. kpsmoused

                     root        929 .rc.. kjournald

                     root       1024 .rce. udevd

                     root       4405 Frce. syslog-ng

                     messagebus   4464 frce. dbus-daemon

                     haldaemon   4522 .rce. hald

                     root       4523 .rce. hald-runner

                     haldaemon   4529 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4530 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4531 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4538 .rce. hald-addon-acpi

                     root       4547 .rce. hald-addon-stor

                     root       4549 .rce. hald-addon-stor

                     root       5075 Frce. cron

                     root       5143 fr.e. login

                     root       5144 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5145 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5146 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5147 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5150 .r.e. agetty

                     bianchi    5161 .rce. bash

                     bianchi    5166 frce. startx

                     bianchi    5182 .rce. xinit

                     root       5183 Frce. X

                     bianchi    5187 .rce. gnome-session

                     bianchi    5189 Frce. gconfd-2

                     bianchi    5192 .rce. gnome-keyring-d

                     bianchi    5195 .rce. metacity

                     bianchi    5201 .rce. gnome-panel

                     bianchi    5203 .rce. nautilus

                     bianchi    5205 .rce. bonobo-activati

                     bianchi    5209 Frce. beagled

                     bianchi    5212 frce. beagle-search

                     bianchi    5220 .rce. gnome-volume-ma

                     bianchi    5266 .rce. wnck-applet

                     bianchi    5271 .rce. mapping-daemon

                     bianchi    5277 .rce. gam_server

                     bianchi    5298 .rce. notification-ar

                     bianchi    5300 .rce. clock-applet

                     bianchi    5302 frce. mozilla-launche

                     bianchi    5311 Frce. firefox-bin

                     bianchi    5316 .rce. gnome-terminal

                     bianchi    5321 Frce. gnome-pty-helpe

                     bianchi    5322 .rce. bash

                     root       5327 .rce. su

                     root       5330 .rce. bash

                     bianchi    5375 Frce. beagled-helper

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# fuser -mv /mnt/windows/

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/mnt/windows/:       root          1 .rce. init

                     root          2 .rc.. migration/0

                     root          3 .rc.. ksoftirqd/0

                     root          4 .rc.. watchdog/0

                     root          5 .rc.. events/0

                     root          6 .rc.. khelper

                     root          7 .rc.. kthread

                     root         95 .rc.. kblockd/0

                     root         96 .rc.. kacpid

                     root        158 .rc.. ata/0

                     root        159 .rc.. ata_aux

                     root        160 .rc.. ksuspend_usbd

                     root        163 .rc.. khubd

                     root        165 .rc.. kseriod

                     root        175 .rc.. khpsbpkt

                     root        194 .rc.. pdflush

                     root        195 .rc.. pdflush

                     root        196 .rc.. kswapd0

                     root        197 .rc.. aio/0

                     root        198 .rc.. jfsIO

                     root        199 .rc.. jfsCommit

                     root        200 .rc.. jfsSync

                     root        201 .rc.. xfslogd/0

                     root        202 .rc.. xfsdatad/0

                     root        846 .rc.. scsi_eh_0

                     root        847 .rc.. scsi_eh_1

                     root        916 .rc.. kpsmoused

                     root        929 .rc.. kjournald

                     root       1024 .rce. udevd

                     root       4405 Frce. syslog-ng

                     messagebus   4464 frce. dbus-daemon

                     haldaemon   4522 .rce. hald

                     root       4523 .rce. hald-runner

                     haldaemon   4529 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4530 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4531 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4538 .rce. hald-addon-acpi

                     root       4547 .rce. hald-addon-stor

                     root       4549 .rce. hald-addon-stor

                     root       5075 Frce. cron

                     root       5143 fr.e. login

                     root       5144 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5145 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5146 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5147 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5150 .r.e. agetty

                     bianchi    5161 .rce. bash

                     bianchi    5166 frce. startx

                     bianchi    5182 .rce. xinit

                     root       5183 Frce. X

                     bianchi    5187 .rce. gnome-session

                     bianchi    5189 Frce. gconfd-2

                     bianchi    5192 .rce. gnome-keyring-d

                     bianchi    5195 .rce. metacity

                     bianchi    5201 .rce. gnome-panel

                     bianchi    5203 .rce. nautilus

                     bianchi    5205 .rce. bonobo-activati

                     bianchi    5209 Frce. beagled

                     bianchi    5212 frce. beagle-search

                     bianchi    5220 .rce. gnome-volume-ma

                     bianchi    5266 .rce. wnck-applet

                     bianchi    5271 .rce. mapping-daemon

                     bianchi    5277 .rce. gam_server

                     bianchi    5298 .rce. notification-ar

                     bianchi    5300 .rce. clock-applet

                     bianchi    5302 frce. mozilla-launche

                     bianchi    5311 Frce. firefox-bin

                     bianchi    5316 .rce. gnome-terminal

                     bianchi    5321 Frce. gnome-pty-helpe

                     bianchi    5322 .rce. bash

                     root       5327 .rce. su

                     root       5330 .rce. bash

                     bianchi    5375 Frce. beagled-helper

----------------------------------------------------

 # dmesg | tail -n 10

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 254:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

--------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## Karhot87

NN c'e soluzione a questo problema?? Se il problema fosse hald o dbus, cosa dovrei fare??

----------

## Scen

4 pagine di discussione per una partizione... un mistero degno di Sherlock Holmes!  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Allora, una stranezza che ho notato è che nel tuo dmesg non compare il rilevamento di /dev/sdb: suppongo sia un disco fisso esterno (USB), che colleghi in un secondo momento (e in questo caso lo hai fatto DOPO aver lanciato i comandi che ti erano stati chiesti). Me lo confermi? Oppure la situazione è diversa? Il disco fisso è PATA o SATA? Su che canale è collegato?

Il nocciolo della questione sembra sia che / (partizione di root) risulta montata anche in /mnt/windows, che tu hai specificato in /etc/fstab come punto di mount di /dev/sdb1, non è che per caso /mnt/windows è un link simbolico a /? Posta il risultato di

```

ls -l /mnt/

```

----------

## Karhot87

Ecco il risultato di 

```
# ls -l /mnt/

total 32

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 26 22:14 Max

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 22 21:07 Maxtor

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 25 19:17 NTFS

drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Apr 20 01:54 cdrom

drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Apr 20 01:54 floppy

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 25 18:43 iso

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 26 18:22 prova

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 27 17:14 windows
```

Il disco nn è usb, è collegato sullo stesso canale dell'altro hard disk principale, (master-slave). La cosa strana, (forse deve essere cosi) se io creo una qualsiasi cartella risulta:

```
localhost bianchi # mkdir /home/bianchi/asd         

localhost bianchi # fuser -mv /home/bianchi/asd/

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/home/bianchi/asd/:  

                     root          1 .rce. init

                     root          2 .rc.. migration/0

                     root          3 .rc.. ksoftirqd/0

                     root          4 .rc.. watchdog/0

                     root          5 .rc.. events/0

                     root          6 .rc.. khelper

                     root          7 .rc.. kthread

                     root         95 .rc.. kblockd/0

                     root         96 .rc.. kacpid

                     root        158 .rc.. ata/0

                     root        159 .rc.. ata_aux

                     root        160 .rc.. ksuspend_usbd

                     root        163 .rc.. khubd

                     root        165 .rc.. kseriod

                     root        175 .rc.. khpsbpkt

                     root        194 .rc.. pdflush

                     root        195 .rc.. pdflush

                     root        196 .rc.. kswapd0

                     root        197 .rc.. aio/0

                     root        198 .rc.. jfsIO

                     root        199 .rc.. jfsCommit

                     root        200 .rc.. jfsSync

                     root        201 .rc.. xfslogd/0

                     root        202 .rc.. xfsdatad/0

                     root        846 .rc.. scsi_eh_0

                     root        847 .rc.. scsi_eh_1

                     root        927 .rc.. kpsmoused

                     root        940 .rc.. kjournald

                     root       1035 .rce. udevd

                     root       4465 Frce. syslog-ng

                     messagebus   4524 frce. dbus-daemon

                     haldaemon   4582 .rce. hald

                     root       4583 .rce. hald-runner

                     haldaemon   4589 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4590 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4591 .rce. hald-addon-keyb

                     haldaemon   4594 .rce. hald-addon-acpi

                     root       4607 .rce. hald-addon-stor

                     root       4609 .rce. hald-addon-stor

                     bianchi    4821 .rce. bash

                     root       5133 Frce. cron

                     root       5201 fr.e. login

                     root       5202 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5203 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5204 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5205 .r.e. agetty

                     root       5208 .r.e. agetty

                     bianchi    5219 .rce. bash

                     bianchi    5224 frce. startx

                     bianchi    5240 .rce. xinit

                     root       5241 Frce. X

                     bianchi    5245 .rce. gnome-session

                     bianchi    5247 Frce. gconfd-2

                     bianchi    5250 .rce. gnome-keyring-d

                     bianchi    5254 .rce. dbus-launch

                     bianchi    5255 .rce. dbus-daemon

                     bianchi    5257 .rce. gnome-settings-

                     bianchi    5266 .rce. metacity

                     bianchi    5272 .rce. gnome-panel

                     bianchi    5274 .rce. bonobo-activati

                     bianchi    5276 .rce. nautilus

                     bianchi    5280 Frce. beagled

                     bianchi    5284 .rce. gnome-vfs-daemo

                     bianchi    5286 frce. beagle-search

                     bianchi    5295 .rce. gnome-volume-ma

                     bianchi    5305 .rce. gnome-power-man

                     bianchi    5333 .rce. mapping-daemon

                     bianchi    5340 .rce. wnck-applet

                     bianchi    5346 .rce. gam_server

                     bianchi    5362 .rce. notification-ar

                     bianchi    5364 .rce. clock-applet

                     bianchi    5367 .rce. gnome-screensav

                     bianchi    5369 frce. mozilla-launche

                     bianchi    5378 Frce. firefox-bin

                     bianchi    5384 .rce. wish

                     bianchi    5482 .rce. gnome-terminal

                     bianchi    5484 Frce. gnome-pty-helpe

                     bianchi    5508 Frce. mlnet

                     bianchi    5509 Frce. mlnet

                     bianchi    5510 Frce. mlnet

                     bianchi    5594 .rce. bash

                     root      20921 .rce. su

                     root      20924 .rce. bash

                     bianchi   21196 Frce. beagled-helper

```

è giusto o c'è qualcosa che nn va?

----------

## zolar czakl

```
ls /dev
```

Grazie

----------

## Karhot87

Ecco qua:

```
 # ls /dev

admmidi    psaux  ptycc  ptypb  ptysa  ptyv9  ptyy8    sda2    tty34  ttya7  ttyd6  ttyq5  ttyt4  ttyw3  ttyz2

adsp       ptmx   ptycd  ptypc  ptysb  ptyva  ptyy9    sda3    tty35  ttya8  ttyd7  ttyq6  ttyt5  ttyw4  ttyz3

amidi      pts    ptyce  ptypd  ptysc  ptyvb  ptyya    sda4    tty36  ttya9  ttyd8  ttyq7  ttyt6  ttyw5  ttyz4

audio      ptya0  ptycf  ptype  ptysd  ptyvc  ptyyb    sdb     tty37  ttyaa  ttyd9  ttyq8  ttyt7  ttyw6  ttyz5

bus        ptya1  ptyd0  ptypf  ptyse  ptyvd  ptyyc    sdb1    tty38  ttyab  ttyda  ttyq9  ttyt8  ttyw7  ttyz6

cdrom2     ptya2  ptyd1  ptyq0  ptysf  ptyve  ptyyd    sg0     tty39  ttyac  ttydb  ttyqa  ttyt9  ttyw8  ttyz7

cdrom3     ptya3  ptyd2  ptyq1  ptyt0  ptyvf  ptyye    sg1     tty4   ttyad  ttydc  ttyqb  ttyta  ttyw9  ttyz8

cdrw2      ptya4  ptyd3  ptyq2  ptyt1  ptyw0  ptyyf    sg2     tty40  ttyae  ttydd  ttyqc  ttytb  ttywa  ttyz9

cdrw3      ptya5  ptyd4  ptyq3  ptyt2  ptyw1  ptyz0    sg3     tty41  ttyaf  ttyde  ttyqd  ttytc  ttywb  ttyza

console    ptya6  ptyd5  ptyq4  ptyt3  ptyw2  ptyz1    shm     tty42  ttyb0  ttydf  ttyqe  ttytd  ttywc  ttyzb

core       ptya7  ptyd6  ptyq5  ptyt4  ptyw3  ptyz2    snd     tty43  ttyb1  ttye0  ttyqf  ttyte  ttywd  ttyzc

cpu        ptya8  ptyd7  ptyq6  ptyt5  ptyw4  ptyz3    sound   tty44  ttyb2  ttye1  ttyr0  ttytf  ttywe  ttyzd

disk       ptya9  ptyd8  ptyq7  ptyt6  ptyw5  ptyz4    sr0     tty45  ttyb3  ttye2  ttyr1  ttyu0  ttywf  ttyze

dmmidi     ptyaa  ptyd9  ptyq8  ptyt7  ptyw6  ptyz5    sr1     tty46  ttyb4  ttye3  ttyr2  ttyu1  ttyx0  ttyzf

dsp        ptyab  ptyda  ptyq9  ptyt8  ptyw7  ptyz6    stderr  tty47  ttyb5  ttye4  ttyr3  ttyu2  ttyx1  urandom

dvd2       ptyac  ptydb  ptyqa  ptyt9  ptyw8  ptyz7    stdin   tty48  ttyb6  ttye5  ttyr4  ttyu3  ttyx2  usbdev1.1_ep00

dvdrw2     ptyad  ptydc  ptyqb  ptyta  ptyw9  ptyz8    stdout  tty49  ttyb7  ttye6  ttyr5  ttyu4  ttyx3  usbdev1.1_ep81

evms       ptyae  ptydd  ptyqc  ptytb  ptywa  ptyz9    tts     tty5   ttyb8  ttye7  ttyr6  ttyu5  ttyx4  usbdev2.1_ep00

fd         ptyaf  ptyde  ptyqd  ptytc  ptywb  ptyza    tty     tty50  ttyb9  ttye8  ttyr7  ttyu6  ttyx5  usbdev2.1_ep81

fd0        ptyb0  ptydf  ptyqe  ptytd  ptywc  ptyzb    tty0    tty51  ttyba  ttye9  ttyr8  ttyu7  ttyx6  usbdev2.2_ep00

floppy     ptyb1  ptye0  ptyqf  ptyte  ptywd  ptyzc    tty1    tty52  ttybb  ttyea  ttyr9  ttyu8  ttyx7  usbdev2.2_ep81

full       ptyb2  ptye1  ptyr0  ptytf  ptywe  ptyzd    tty10   tty53  ttybc  ttyeb  ttyra  ttyu9  ttyx8  usbdev2.3_ep00

fuse       ptyb3  ptye2  ptyr1  ptyu0  ptywf  ptyze    tty11   tty54  ttybd  ttyec  ttyrb  ttyua  ttyx9  usbdev2.3_ep02

hpet       ptyb4  ptye3  ptyr2  ptyu1  ptyx0  ptyzf    tty12   tty55  ttybe  ttyed  ttyrc  ttyub  ttyxa  usbdev2.3_ep81

initctl    ptyb5  ptye4  ptyr3  ptyu2  ptyx1  ram0     tty13   tty56  ttybf  ttyee  ttyrd  ttyuc  ttyxb  usbdev3.1_ep00

input      ptyb6  ptye5  ptyr4  ptyu3  ptyx2  ram1     tty14   tty57  ttyc0  ttyef  ttyre  ttyud  ttyxc  usbdev3.1_ep81

kmem       ptyb7  ptye6  ptyr5  ptyu4  ptyx3  ram10    tty15   tty58  ttyc1  ttyp0  ttyrf  ttyue  ttyxd  usbdev4.1_ep00

kmsg       ptyb8  ptye7  ptyr6  ptyu5  ptyx4  ram11    tty16   tty59  ttyc2  ttyp1  ttys0  ttyuf  ttyxe  usbdev4.1_ep81

log        ptyb9  ptye8  ptyr7  ptyu6  ptyx5  ram12    tty17   tty6   ttyc3  ttyp2  ttys1  ttyv0  ttyxf  vcs

loop       ptyba  ptye9  ptyr8  ptyu7  ptyx6  ram13    tty18   tty60  ttyc4  ttyp3  ttys2  ttyv1  ttyy0  vcs1

loop0      ptybb  ptyea  ptyr9  ptyu8  ptyx7  ram14    tty19   tty61  ttyc5  ttyp4  ttys3  ttyv2  ttyy1  vcs12

loop1      ptybc  ptyeb  ptyra  ptyu9  ptyx8  ram15    tty2    tty62  ttyc6  ttyp5  ttys4  ttyv3  ttyy2  vcs2

loop2      ptybd  ptyec  ptyrb  ptyua  ptyx9  ram2     tty20   tty63  ttyc7  ttyp6  ttys5  ttyv4  ttyy3  vcs3

loop3      ptybe  ptyed  ptyrc  ptyub  ptyxa  ram3     tty21   tty7   ttyc8  ttyp7  ttys6  ttyv5  ttyy4  vcs4

loop4      ptybf  ptyee  ptyrd  ptyuc  ptyxb  ram4     tty22   tty8   ttyc9  ttyp8  ttys7  ttyv6  ttyy5  vcs5

loop5      ptyc0  ptyef  ptyre  ptyud  ptyxc  ram5     tty23   tty9   ttyca  ttyp9  ttys8  ttyv7  ttyy6  vcs6

loop6      ptyc1  ptyp0  ptyrf  ptyue  ptyxd  ram6     tty24   ttyS0  ttycb  ttypa  ttys9  ttyv8  ttyy7  vcs7

loop7      ptyc2  ptyp1  ptys0  ptyuf  ptyxe  ram7     tty25   ttyS1  ttycc  ttypb  ttysa  ttyv9  ttyy8  vcsa

mapper     ptyc3  ptyp2  ptys1  ptyv0  ptyxf  ram8     tty26   ttyS2  ttycd  ttypc  ttysb  ttyva  ttyy9  vcsa1

mem        ptyc4  ptyp3  ptys2  ptyv1  ptyy0  ram9     tty27   ttyS3  ttyce  ttypd  ttysc  ttyvb  ttyya  vcsa12

midi       ptyc5  ptyp4  ptys3  ptyv2  ptyy1  random   tty28   ttya0  ttycf  ttype  ttysd  ttyvc  ttyyb  vcsa2

misc       ptyc6  ptyp5  ptys4  ptyv3  ptyy2  raw1394  tty29   ttya1  ttyd0  ttypf  ttyse  ttyvd  ttyyc  vcsa3

mixer      ptyc7  ptyp6  ptys5  ptyv4  ptyy3  rawctl   tty3    ttya2  ttyd1  ttyq0  ttysf  ttyve  ttyyd  vcsa4

null       ptyc8  ptyp7  ptys6  ptyv5  ptyy4  rd       tty30   ttya3  ttyd2  ttyq1  ttyt0  ttyvf  ttyye  vcsa5

nvidia0    ptyc9  ptyp8  ptys7  ptyv6  ptyy5  rtc      tty31   ttya4  ttyd3  ttyq2  ttyt1  ttyw0  ttyyf  vcsa6

nvidiactl  ptyca  ptyp9  ptys8  ptyv7  ptyy6  sda      tty32   ttya5  ttyd4  ttyq3  ttyt2  ttyw1  ttyz0  vcsa7

port       ptycb  ptypa  ptys9  ptyv8  ptyy7  sda1     tty33   ttya6  ttyd5  ttyq4  ttyt3  ttyw2  ttyz1  zero

```

P.S: Sono io che devo ringraziare tutti voi!!!!!   :Very Happy:  

----------

## Scen

Forse è meglio che posti il risultato del comando

```

ls -l /dev/sd*

```

, che potrebbe risultare più utile.

Comunque per ripartire da una situazione "pulita", prova (se ti è possibile), ad ELIMINARE COMPLETAMENTE la tabella delle partizione di questo fantomatico secondo harddisk, in modo da averlo completamente vuoto.

Visto che lo hai collegato sullo stesso canale IDE dell'altro, controlla di aver configurato correttamente le impostazioni Master/Slave dei 2 HD tramite gli appositi jumper (non vorrei che avessi impostato entrambi come Master).

Inoltre, dopo aver avviato, posta il risultato di

```

dmesg | grep sd

```

(in modo da vedere cosa/come viene riconosciuto tutto quello che riguarda i dischi da parte del kernel).

----------

## Karhot87

```
 # ls -l /dev/sd* 

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 Jul  9  2007 /dev/sda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  1 Jul  9  2007 /dev/sda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  2 Jul  9  2007 /dev/sda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  3 Jul  9  2007 /dev/sda3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  4 Jul  9  2007 /dev/sda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 Jul  9  2007 /dev/sdb

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 Jul  9  2007 /dev/sdb1

```

invece:

```
# dmesg | grep sd

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 

SCSI device sda: 120103200 512-byte hdwr sectors (61493 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 120103200 512-byte hdwr sectors (61493 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k
```

x quanto ruguarda l'hdd è collegato come slave, per lo meno li c'e scritto: No jumper=DS(slave), quindi presuppongo sia giusto ok?

----------

## zolar czakl

Giusto per curiosita'

```
ls /dev/evms
```

----------

## Karhot87

```
# ls /dev/evms

dm  sdb1

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manwhe

Domanda stupida, ma per caso ti parte il login grafico? quindi X all'avvio? non e' che per caso c'e' qualche utility di X che tenta di fare il mount? hai provato a uccidere X e provare a fare il mount a manina senza che X rompa le @@?  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Non uso  login grafico, ed ho pure provato a fare il mount prima di far partire X, ma nn funge ugualmente....

----------

## Scen

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ls /dev/evms
> 
> ...

 

Sono un profano dell'argomento, però... hai per caso EVMS installato e configurato/attivato?

```

cat /proc/mdstat

```

cosa dice?

Prova a disattivare nel kernel il supporto a RAID e al Device mapper, e vedere se si risolve qualcosa!

----------

## Karhot87

Ecco qua: 

```
 # cat /proc/mdstat 

cat: /proc/mdstat: No such file or directory

```

ho ricompilato il kernel cosi:

```
Symbol: RAID_ATTRS [=n]                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: RAID Transport Class                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/Kconfig:3                                                                         │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK                                                                                         │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MEGARAID_MM [=n]                                                                                    │  

  │ Prompt: LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver)                                                            │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/megaraid/Kconfig.megaraid:7                                                       │  

  │   Depends on: PCI && SCSI && MEGARAID_NEWGEN                                                                │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                                           │  

  │           -> LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers (MEGARAID_NEWGEN [=n])                            │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID [=n]                                                                           │  

  │ Prompt: 3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support                                                                   │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/Kconfig:326                                                                       │  

  │   Depends on: PCI && SCSI                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                                           │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MD_RAID0 [=n]                                                                                       │  

  │ Prompt: RAID-0 (striping) mode                                                                              │  

  │   Defined at drivers/md/Kconfig:48                                                                          │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK && BLK_DEV_MD                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)                                                                │  

  │         -> Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD [=y])                                         │  

  │           -> RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD [=n])                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MD_RAID1 [=n]                                                                                       │  

  │ Prompt: RAID-1 (mirroring) mode                                                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/md/Kconfig:68                      

Depends on: BLOCK && BLK_DEV_MD                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)                                                                │  

  │         -> Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD [=y])                                         │  

  │           -> RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD [=n])                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MEGARAID_LEGACY [=n]                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver                                                                    │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/megaraid/Kconfig.megaraid:67                                                      │  

  │   Depends on: PCI && SCSI                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                                           │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MEGARAID_NEWGEN [=n]                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers                                                        │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/megaraid/Kconfig.megaraid:1                                                       │  

  │   Depends on: PCI && SCSI                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                                           │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MD_RAID10 [=n]                                                                                      │  

  │ Prompt: RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                     │  

  │   Defined at drivers/md/Kconfig:90                                                                          │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK && BLK_DEV_MD && EXPERIMENTAL                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)                                                                │  

  │         -> Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD [=y])                                         │  

  │           -> RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD [=n])                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: SCSI_AACRAID [=n]                                                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: Adaptec AACRAID support                                                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/Kconfig:413                                                                       │  

  │   Depends on: SCSI && PCI                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  ├──────────────────────────────────

 -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                                           │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MEGARAID_SAS [=n]                                                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module                                                                  │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/megaraid/Kconfig.megaraid:78                                                      │  

  │   Depends on: PCI && SCSI                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                                           │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MEGARAID_MAILBOX [=n]                                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: LSI Logic MegaRAID Driver (New Driver)                                                              │  

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/megaraid/Kconfig.megaraid:17                                                      │  

  │   Depends on: PCI && SCSI && MEGARAID_MM                                                                    │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                │  

  │         -> SCSI low-level drivers                                                                           │  

  │           -> LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers (MEGARAID_NEWGEN [=n])                            │  

  │             -> LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MM [=n])                                  │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MD_RAID5_RESHAPE [=n]                                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: Support adding drives to a raid-5 array                                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/md/Kconfig:140                                                                         │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK && MD_RAID456                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)                                                                │  

  │         -> Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD [=y])                                         │  

  │           -> RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD [=n])                                                                 │  

  │             -> RAID-4/RAID-5/RAID-6 mode (MD_RAID456 [=n])                                                  │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                             │  

  │ Symbol: MD_RAID456 [=n]                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: RAID-4/RAID-5/RAID-6 mode                                                                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/md/Kconfig:109                                                                         │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK && BLK_DEV_MD                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                     

 │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │  

  │       -> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)                                                                │  

  │         -> Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD [=y])                                         │  

  │           -> RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD [=n])   
```

per quanto riguarda il device mapper nn ho trovato, perlomeno cercando devicer mapper nn trova nulla, come si chiama di preciso?? 

Cmq cosi nn funge, sempre lo stesso errore...

----------

## zolar czakl

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Cmq cosi nn funge, sempre lo stesso errore...

 

Ma mettendo in  fstab  /dev/evms/sdb1?

Per il kernel dovrebbe essere.

```
Device Drivers  --->

       Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)
```

----------

## Karhot87

RAGAZZI FUNZIONA!!!!! Sono sono riuscito a montare questo hard disk, inserendo come da consiglio zolar czakl /dev/evms/sdb1 in /etc/fstab!!!

Domani erigero una statua a zolar czakl.

RINGRAZIO TUTTI per la pazienza e per i numerosi consigli che mi avete dato......

----------

## skypjack

Ora ci starebbe bene una spiegazione, così che tutti capiamo.

Ovviamente, invito chi ha idea di cosa, come e perchè ad esporre ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fuzzo

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ora ci starebbe bene una spiegazione, così che tutti capiamo.
> 
> Ovviamente, invito chi ha idea di cosa, come e perchè ad esporre ... 

 

Quoto! Interessa anche a me   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Karhot87

Gia una spiegazione ci vorrebbe proprio....

----------

## skypjack

Il bello è che forse nessuno ha idea del perchè ora funziona, ma basta che funzioni!  :Laughing: 

Adoro la tecnologia, anche per questo ...  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Il bello è che forse nessuno ha idea del perchè ora funziona, ma basta che funzioni!  :Laughing: 

Adoro la tecnologia, anche per questo ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Mah... a prima vista sembrerebbe che Karhot87 abbia "pasticciato" con EVMS, anche se mi sembra strano. Bisognerebbe capire COME ha installato Gentoo, COME ha configurato il kernel...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma visto che il problema è risolto, IMHO sarebbe meglio non accanirsi su questo aspetto, altrimenti vengono fuori altre 5 pagine di discussione  :Razz: 

----------

## skypjack

Se poi uno per errore fa post doppi ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

